

Lean Startup Circle - Google Group - killingmichael
http://groups.google.com/group/lean-startup-circle

======
idlewords
This is the same guy who tried to get people to sign up for a $3K/month
discussion circle about how to be lean:

[http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2009/08/introducing-
lea...](http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2009/08/introducing-lean-startup-
cohort.html)

Off the top of my head, one excellent strategy for avoiding distractions and
process bloat is to avoid this kind of navel-gazing and just work on your
project.

You can PayPal me the $3k at your convenience.

------
rogerthat
" _The Lean Startup is a trademark and service mark owned by Eric Ries_ "

His ideas sounds awfully similar to YCombinator's.

Grounds for a patent dispute?

Does pg really own _Lean Startup_?

~~~
falsestprophet
A trademark _is a distinctive sign or indicator_ [1]. It has nothing at all to
do with patents [2] or "ideas."

Coca Cola and Pepsi each own trademarks for their respective names and
likenesses, but neither own patents on the idea of selling sugared water.

    
    
      [1] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trademark
      [2] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patent

~~~
rogerthat
Ok, point taken, I wasn't aware of the distinction between patents and
trademarks.

But my point is, don't you find it at all absurd that Eric Ries is trying to
own the term "Lean Startup"? It strikes me as being a little ridiculous.

~~~
teej
I don't see any indication that Eric Ries himself is attempting such a thing.
It seems like a cover-your-ass move on the part of the group originator (Rich
Collins).

